# got my red TT roadster yesterday yipee



## iainellis (Oct 12, 2008)

After owning a Mark ! TT roadster for 2 years, a Glacier blue 150 which after reading this web site I remapped to 200 BHP, had some Eichbach springs fitted and spacers and finally some QS wheels I have traded it in for an 08 plate brilliant red mark 2 roadster.

It was from Epsom Audi 270 miles form my home town of Blackpool. Drove down in one and back in the other yesterday. I just love the new one the handling is so much better like a different car. The spec is 18" wheels, parking distance, Symphony radio, leather seats {black}, cruise control, a daft Ski hatch and a big bag for skis and finally mulitifunction steering wheel.

Missing heated seats and it does not seem as warm with the hood down as the old one. Thinking about a remap last one was off e bay but might try the guy in Wolverhampton any advise would be great.

Cheers Guys and Girls


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome 8)


----------



## iainellis (Oct 12, 2008)

cheers folk


----------

